# Visa Renewal Delayed due to Security Clearnace



## Yasir_Khan (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
My first ever post. 
I am a british citizen, arrived in Dubai in 2013. Working for a private company. 
I had a two year visa which is to be renewed this year. I travel a lot with my job. 

This year we applied for renewal of my residency a month before expiring. Had medical and report same day. It was filed on 20th of April. 

My company PRO says that they applied paying more fee for an expedited process. It takes less than three days. 

Problem is that he has since been checking it on daily basis and it is still pending. He went there few times to check in person and he has been told that it is with the security clearance and until it gets clear from there immigration can not do anything. My passport and emirates ID remain with me. 

I didnt plan to be grounded for this long and it is costing us money to keep counselling business trips. In addition my villa lease needs renewal which I cant do without valid visa. 
Everyone I spoke to says its straight forward renewal and should have been done by now. 

Q1. Are there previous examples where renewal have taken this long? 
Q2. Any rough ideas what my options are at this stage? 
Q3. Is there any other office other than the Jafilya one that I can go to find out what is happening? 
Q4. Working for a private company, I didnt expect things to go for security clearance, is it normal? 

Q5? Any other advice that you can give me?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Your user name suggests that although you have a British passport - your ancestry might be from elsewhere? (Pakistan, India, Iran etc.?).
If yes - then that would be the reason that your renewal is being delayed due to extra checks.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Yasir_Khan (May 12, 2015)

Dear Steve,

You guessed it right. Even 2 years ago, while processing my employment visa, they took a while. 
I have lived in multiple countries and have multiple nationalities. (3 in total). 

Are you suggesting this kind of delay is somewhat normal and I shouldn't be biting my nails with anxiety just yet? 

How long will be too long? and when that happens what will be my options?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
At the the moment you can only wait.
Once you know, one way or another whether the visa will be renewed - then you can make further plans.
You need to make sure that your PRO follows up correctly and if you have any senior Emirati friends - they may come in handy if it looks like the visa is in question.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Osama_1978 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Yasir, how long did it take before you eventually got your passport / visa renewed? I am in a similar situation and in urgent need to travel, having been declined the return of my passport or my request to cancel the visa process. Appreciate your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## new member11 (Dec 5, 2016)

Osama_1978 said:


> Hi Yasir, how long did it take before you eventually got your passport / visa renewed? I am in a similar situation and in urgent need to travel, having been declined the return of my passport or my request to cancel the visa process. Appreciate your thoughts. Thanks


Hi Guys,
can you please let me know how did it go for you ? has your visa been renewed ? 

Thanks


----------

